# تحميل برنامج electronics workbench 5.1



## jalmodk (27 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم أحبتي في الله شلونكم ارجو الكل يكونو بخير
رفعتلكم برنامج " منضدة الإلكترونيات " و هو أول برنامج الكترونيات تعاملت معه في حياتي .... :8:
و هو بسيط جدا جدا طبعا بالنسبة للبرامج الأخرى مثل البروتيوس
بس هاذا البرنامج مخصص للطلاب أو الأكادميين و عشان كذا بفضلو عن الكثير من برامج المحاكاة الضخمة و المعقدة
و ان شاء الله بتستمتعوا معاه جدا و أنصح باستخدامه خصوصا للمبتدأين و لطلاب السنوات الأولى في الإلكترونيات
لأنو بساطتو رح بتساعدهم كثير و خلوني أذكر بعض الميزات اللي فيه
- العناصر الكهربائية مصنفة بطريقة سهلة جدا و بسيطة و سريعة.
- وجود راسم اشارة و ملتيميتر ( آفو ) و مولد دوال و الكثير من أجهزة القياس.
- توصيل العناصر بشكل سريع فقط امسك و شد
- و أكيد أهم ميزة هي زر بدء المحاكاة اللي على شكل زر الطاقة هههههه.
و اليكم صورة للبرنامج

اذا الصورة صغيرة افتحوا الرابط التالي
http://mikrocxema.ru/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/ewb.gif
و البرنامج ما يحتاج لا كراك و لاباتش و لا أي شي حتى ما يحتاج تسطيب فقط شغل ملف التنفيذي
و لا تنسا تعمل سكان للفياروسات بكل أنواع مكافحات الفايروسات عشان الناس الشكاكين ما يخافوش هههه
للتحميل من هنا
Electronics Workbench (old verion)​


----------



## عمراياد (28 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بكم


----------



## احمد الدراجي1991 (19 يناير 2015)

جميل ورائع


----------

